# Viele kleine Striche im Downscan Hook 7



## Loleck80 (20. Mai 2017)

Hallo!

Ich habe mir ein Hook 7 mit Downscan zugelegt.
Der Geber wurde am Heck mittig an einem Metallkasten befestigt an welchem wiederum der Außenbordmotor (25PS) hängt.
Der Geber sitzt am tiefsten Punkt vom Boot, also in gleicher Höhe mit der Kiellinie (kleines Vorderkajütboot GFK 6,40m Länge)

Bei der Nutzung des Downscan Modus sind selbst bei kleinster Fahrt (2km/h) über das gesamte Bild kleine Striche verteilt.
Beim normalen Echo ohne Downcan Overlay ist das nicht so.
Was läuft hier falsch?
Sind das Rückkopplungen vom Metallkasten?
Einstellen kann man die "Stärke" ja nicht...nur Oberflächenstörung etc. etwas dämpfen. Das bringt aber alles nichts...Auch die Frequenz ist egal...
Kennt jemand das Problem?


----------



## FranzJosef (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Viele kleine Striche im Downscan Hook 7*



Loleck80 schrieb:


> Einstellen kann man die "Stärke" ja nicht...nur Oberflächenstörung etc. etwas dämpfen. Das bringt aber alles nichts...Auch die Frequenz ist egal...


Wieso kannst Du die Stärke nicht einstellen? Bei meinem Mark5-DSI konnte ich das? ;+
Da müsste doch als erster Menüpunkte "Anpassen/Einstellen" sein? Den Punkt entern, dann kann man den Kontrast hoch-/runterregeln.
Falls man 455kHz und 800kHz anzeigen lässt, muss man noch auswählen, welche Frequenz man einstellen will.

Resonanz vom Metallkasten ist aber unlogisch: dann müssten die Punke ja die ganze Zeit zu sehen sein, auch bei totalem Stillstand.

Wenn der Geber in exakt der gleichen Höhe wie der Kiel sitzt.... Mir sehen diese Striche wie Luftbläschen aus... #c
Wenn das irgendetwas mit Kontrast oder Stärke zu tun hätte, dürften diese Striche ja nicht bei jedem Wasser gleich sein. Wenn das Wasser trüber ist, müssten diese Striche dicker werden, bei saubererem Wasser dünner. Wenn sie nun aber die ganze Zeit vorhanden sind, in unveränderter Stärke... Für mich sehen die Striche nach kleinen/kleinsten Luftbläschen aus, die unter den Geber rutschen.


----------



## fischbär (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Viele kleine Striche im Downscan Hook 7*

Entweder elektronische Störungen oder akustische. Vermutlich aber ersteres. Hat das Ding eine komplett eigene Batterie? Gibt es noch ein zweites Echolot in der Nähe? Werden Kabel entlang irgendwelcher Elektroleitungen geführt? Sind aus Deinem Metallkasten Störungen zu erwarten?


----------



## Vanner (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Viele kleine Striche im Downscan Hook 7*

Wenn der Geber mittig vor dem Motor hängt, dann wundern mich die Störungen nicht. Das sind dann Luftblasen, die beim Motorbetrieb entstehen. Hast du die Striche denn auch, wenn der Motor aus ist?


----------



## Frank aus Lev (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Viele kleine Striche im Downscan Hook 7*



Vanner schrieb:


> Wenn der Geber mittig vor dem Motor hängt, dann wundern mich die Störungen nicht. Das sind dann Luftblasen, die beim Motorbetrieb entstehen. Hast du die Striche denn auch, wenn der Motor aus ist?


Aber nicht bis 2,5 Meter Wassertiefe bei 10 Km/h.


----------



## Angler9999 (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Viele kleine Striche im Downscan Hook 7*

Ne Frage stellen und dann zwei Tage nicht mehr Online sein find ich gut.#6#6


----------

